# Burning Ipe, good or bad?



## blel (May 26, 2010)

> madrone - 25 May 2010 07:34 PM
> 
> Some people have a sensitivity to the dust, (blisters, itching, swelling, etc.) I don’t know for sure, but I’d guess the same is true for Ipe smoke. You might not want to burn too much at one time if your neighbors are close.




I’ve also wondered about the smoke and fumes from burning Ipe. Anybody know if burning it is good, bad, or indifferent? (other than keeping it under control heat wise)


----------



## begreen (May 26, 2010)

Ipe is a relative of the walnut. Walnut dust can be irritating too and it contains some toxins. I wouldn't think burning it would more irritating than walnut.


----------



## madrone (May 26, 2010)

I have no information to suggest that the smoke is any more irritating than others. Just extrapolating. Part of my job is shop safety, so I'm probably overly cautious. I live in a relatively dense neighborhood as well, so I'm always considering the effects on the neighbors. It seems to be common knowledge that you shouldn't burn Poison Ivy, so it seems like it would follow that other irritating woods might also carry toxins in the smoke. I'd love to hear from an expert.
For perspective, here's a list of "Toxic Woods" that includes every type of firewood known to man:

http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm


----------



## begreen (May 27, 2010)

This was discussed a little bit a couple years ago in this thread:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/6902/


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 27, 2010)

The dust gives me slight respiratory issues, as well as some contact dermatitis type effects.


----------

